# Massage Experiences?



## IanT (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok... So as some of you know, or may not.. I am a Licensed Massage Therapist... loving my new career!...

I wanted to start this thread to get some opinions and experiences from everyone who is comfortable who has experienced Massage Therapy before...

have anything weird/funny/awesome happen to you?

Anything that they did that stuck out in your head that made you think "****...got to see this dude/chic again for a massage sometime soon"

alriggggght 3....2.....1......gooooooo


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 10, 2009)

I've had good and bad.  The bad you can just get a vibe that they're phoning it in, you know?  Then I've had GREAT massages.  The kind where they take their time (within the time limit of course) and leave you feeling like jelly.  For a while I thought it was just because my massage therapist is my best friend.   But then I had a really amazing massage at another spa thanks to a gift certificate.  She asked where I needed special attention and did concentrated on that without neglecting everything else.  It was wonderful!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a slew of "free" massages to use up at Massage Envy about 2 years ago.  I started scheduling 2 hour ones to get through them.  
One day I scheduled one and because I don't have a pref. over male or female therapist, I had a guy.  As soon as I saw him (HUGE!)... I knew he wasn't going to go hard enough (guys never go hard enough, they're scared they're gonna break you).  He worked on my back for a while and even though I told him once or twice that he could go harder, it was "meh."  Then he started working on my feet... OH MY LORD!  I am a foot rub whore, that's a well-known fact, but this was AMAZING!  He rubbed my feet for, like 45 minutes.  I think I tipped him $50 or $60. 

That being said, I'm never sure how much to tip masseurs/masseuses... I would usually tip at least 20% of the cost of the massage, but every now and I again I wonder if that's enough....


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

firm hands, the ability to shut up when I want quiet, a very lightweight blanket over the sheet if it's cool, and if I'm congested recommending I spend most of the time on my back are all winners.

things that make me want to go away and stay away:  uptight atmosphere, chatty cathy (or chucky) masseuse (some small talk is fine, but I really don't want to hear about your daughter's problems with her BF), and not enough pressure, greasy massage oils, leaving oil on the bottoms of my feet or between my toes (use lotion please, but still wipe the bottoms), skimping on time (I hate massage envy for their short periods), leaving me too oily, smelly stuff (please ASK first).

ASK!!  smelly stuff? (show it to them), focus area?, firm or light?


----------



## Deda (Oct 11, 2009)

One of my BF's is a masseuse, I only get her to work on 'problems' like tendonitis and pulled things.

Again, too much TMI, but I had an accident several years ago where I snapped off the the little bone-y things on all my vertebrae from T-1 to C-4.  Part of the therapy was massage, the insurance required me to go to a certain one.  I didn't really care for her, I always tensed up for our sessions, she played the most obnoxious music.  And everything in her office smelled like patchouli and nag champa.  Reminded me of a head shop. I always left there feeling like I should have at least scored some weed.

Technically she was great, and between her, a great neurologist, a chiro, and a TENS unit I recovered fine.

Thankfully, DH missed his calling as a massage therapist.  When he's too talk (ha - right, like that happens so much) a simple hush honey works.  He uses the oil/lotion I make, he even changes the sheets on the bed afterwards.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG, Carebear... I HATE getting skimped on time!  That's the main reason why I hate Massage Envy, you pay for an hour, you get 40 minutes.  Plus, I've only had about 2 good massages there.

I'm always impressed by the people that can tell you everything you do by the way your back feels/by the way you stand/hold yourself, etc.  

I recently found out that I have a disc protrusion in my c5-c6 vert., which is why I've needed massages.  Most times the massage feels god while they're doing it, but afterwards it feels like a waste.  I had one about 3 years ago where the girl knew just from looking at me/feeling my back where my issues were.  She worked on my neck for AGES.  I didn't have any pain until recently!

I find that you usually have to choose between a massage that feels good while you're having it, and one that makes you feel better afterwards (but kind of hurts a bit while you're getting it done).  EVERY now and again, there's someone that comes along that can give you both....

Some people just have "the touch"  On one ship where  I worked, I hung out with the spa girls a lot and I'd get massages here and there and they were "just ok."  I didn't ever get them by the spa manager, Jackie, though because I figured that she wouldn't "hook me up."  However, I kept hearing from passengers that "I got the most amazing facial/pedicure/massage from Jackie."  I kept thinking, "how can it be THAT good?!?"  Well, one day I had no choice but for her to do one... OH MY GOD!  First of all, she worked on me for about 2 hours and charged me $30 (I wonder to this day if I tipped her enough) and she worked on the knots in my back like their mere existence pissed her off!   After that she did everything on me, pedicures, facials, etc.  and they were ALL amazing!  The other girls in the spa would hear what the passengers said and my friend Alex asked me how her massage compared to Jackie's...  :shock:, I mean... what do you say?  She was o.k. but Jackie's hands were touched by the God's!

(I hope you have enjoyed my novel: Shannon and some of her many massage experiences... I'm so long-winded!)


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2009)

I definitely Know what you mean by some people just have "the touch" and some dont...I think there is a lot of intuition involved in massage work, and if your mind isnt attuned to those levels of perception, you miss out on the little 'clues' the body gives...

You can definitely tell where people hold their stress!.. I have never been to massage envy but have heard much about it... basically its a conveyor belt massage place (as considered by local therapists)...they just get ya in...get ya some bodywork ...and get ya out again in time for the next client. I like to go with quality over quantity because I really care about this work...and whats the sense of spending 1hr+ on someone if you arent doing any good!

I have had several massage experiences... I think Im at the point where I can tell if someone has the right touch or not...my pet peeves are not paying enough attention on my back (in most of my massages I spend the bulk of my time on the neck and back...unless otherwise requested...i feel like thats mostly where people want the work anyways...because most stress is held in the muscles associated with that part of the back.)

I cant stand when someone doesnt spend enough time on a particular area or it just feels like they are rushing through the area to get to the next... Especially now that I know what they should be doing..I find that I need to say to myself "stop thinking" or Ill be critiquing every little bit of the work instead of relaxing.

Im actually doing a Structural Integration Series right now...not sure if anyones ever heard of it...but I m being treated by one of my old professors from school...Its a little pricey ($120/session) but well worth it... basically they tear apart your posture as you stand in front of them in boxers/undies and they take pictures each treatment... each of the treatments is specifically catered to a certain group of fascia/muscles... And it is INTENSE...not relaxing... nearly painful on some parts (the good kind of pain though...not bad)...I cant wait til I am done with the 7 sessions and to see the difference it creates in my body. I dont think Im going to be able to be the True Therapist I can be until I get my postural issues worked out! I really want to get certified in S-I though.... The next two things I want to go for for C.E.U's are Kinesio-taping and Structural Integration.




I love this stuff! 

I could massage 10 hrs a day 

Oh and as far as tipping.. I would say depending on the price of the massage..20% is nice...but its your choice... Ive had people tip nearly half the price of the massage before... and no qualms with that here! 

Carebear-

Its cool cause I usually use my lotions I make for my practice (so I save 75%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! since theyre about 75% water..)

I totally agree with you on all accounts!   I usually start my clients face down, this way for the 2nd half of the massage they are face up, which clears the sinuses...the only prob this presents is that the face/head are usually the last thing I do ... and hence must wash hands before...meaning taking my hands off the client (which is something I try to never do..I try to maintain constant contact the whole session)

I CANT stand when people chat the whole time while massaging me.. I want to just be quiet and enjoy it! not hear about the therapists' stress....

and being left oily sucks... I remember slipping around in my sandals all day after this one massage... (not that I really wear shoes much anyway...) but thats a nasty feeling..especially when you live in FL and the humidity is like 100000% out.... yuck...


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> I love this stuff!
> 
> I could massage 10 hrs a day


well what a coincidence!  I'm sure I have 10 hours free almost any day especially NOW!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2009)

lol if only you lived closer!


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll travel


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2009)

lol My table is set up!....Waitin on you!


----------



## dandelion (Oct 12, 2009)

Question- are most massages bare handed or with rubber gloves?

How do you protect against things like mrsa and ringworm?


----------



## IanT (Oct 12, 2009)

Things like that are actually "Contraindications", So you wouldnt work on people with things like MRSA (_especially mrsa_) "Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus "...baaad stuff... Which are contagious conditions...Same for ringworm... In addition if there are boils or cysts and the therapist breaks the skin (which is our body's natural protective barrier...) then your body is open to infection... and thats baaad..

However, massage with gloves is used for instances like performing massage on clients with HIV/AIDS or at the Therapists discretion.

I personally would not mind working on someone with HIV/AIDS as long as they were not in a flare up state.. and I used gloves etc... You would not want to work over anything that would make them bleed, or any bruises (and from what I have learned these individuals bruise relatively easy)...The reason that youd want to wait til they were out of the flare up period is because their immune system would be taxed enough as it is...and if you are dong manual manipulation therapies such as massage it will release toxins into the body and will overload the immune system... So we dont want that to happen! 

I do feel gloved massage is more challenging because from a therapists standpoint ... I feel like it is quite hard to 'feel' someone through gloves... I feel like the intuitive contact is restricted...so it takes a little more concentration to best meet the clients needs 

(Did that answer your question?)



I love putting a smile on peoples faces at the end of the day... thats what i live for


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 13, 2009)

My sister is doing muscular-skeletal therapy,& I've been along to the student clinic a few times.All final year,consult with a senior before commencing any treatment,$25 an hour.(I think it may be similar to what you call structural integration Ian) But you stand in front of them,all different angles,& they can tell from posture,hip placement etc what needs adjusting.It's different.There's some 'massage' but a lot of muscular manipulation.The woman I saw last time even managed to get my arms even! Impressed.And I feel so goood afterwards. 
To the question tho,I generally get a massage for relaxation,destress,so I don't like heavy.And hate when you say,no thats too full on,please ease off a bit,& they do for 5mins then start pummelling away again. I love when they finish up with a lovely slow,light rubbing over shoulders & down yr back,almost effleurage.Lovely way to segue back to the real world.


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> My sister is doing muscular-skeletal therapy,& I've been along to the student clinic a few times.All final year,consult with a senior before commencing any treatment,$25 an hour.(I think it may be similar to what you call structural integration Ian) But you stand in front of them,all different angles,& they can tell from posture,hip placement etc what needs adjusting.It's different.There's some 'massage' but a lot of muscular manipulation.The woman I saw last time even managed to get my arms even! Impressed.And I feel so goood afterwards.
> To the question tho,I generally get a massage for relaxation,destress,so I don't like heavy.And hate when you say,no thats too full on,please ease off a bit,& they do for 5mins then start pummelling away again. I love when they finish up with a lovely slow,light rubbing over shoulders & down yr back,almost effleurage.Lovely way to segue back to the real world.




thats actually exactly what it is like..hardcore muscular manipulation, and myofascial stuff...she takes pics of me standing against a grid every tx so she can track changes...had my 2nd session today... the back line, I have to say that I had to pretty much re-learn to walk after the treatment lol.. it was crazy, but I feel sooo good , I am beginning to be more aware of my posture. Right now we are trying to make some space in my back (the erectors), particularly in the t12-l2 area... when i bend down its pretty much stuck , i can pivot up to and at t12, but then the rest just goes down in one section lol

My homework is doing more of the rolling procedures letting my torso roll forward as if imagining rolling on a ball... and trying to create space in my vertebrae....

Also i need to kep a journal before and after each session  as well as during the time in between.

I also noticed before that I used to shuffle when I walked, not really taking strides.... so i m working on that, it gives me much more motion i n my hips ...which is awesome.

I also have to work on "knee tracking" which is bending your knees when standing straight up, to the point where your heel wants to come off the ground, trying to keep your feet straight forward and right underneath your armpits... 

Movement is healing! 


I love the structural therapy...


Has anyone ever had Kinesio-Taping done to them?

It is AWESOME too...


----------



## amanda131 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just got home from a massage actually. It was awesome. I love her. I have an 18 month old and I get miagraines. I get a lot of tension in my shoulders and neck. She was working on my shoulder blade and I told her I just wanted her to pull it off. Well a few minnuted later she grabbed it and was pulling it stretching it and I said "thats exactly what I ment!" she started cracking up and told me not to make her laugh while stretching me! I love her! She makes me feel better.......


----------



## IanT (Oct 16, 2009)

lol Sounds she was working on your Rhomboids (Major and Minor, the two muscles right in the middle of your shoulderblades that are stacked on top of eachother...the smaller...minor, is on top and the larger, major..on the bottom.....and Sub-scapularis (which is also one of the main muscles implicated in protraction of the shoulders...The Subscap connects to the underside on your scapula (shoulder blade) as well as the lesser tubercle of your humerus...front top of your armbone...so when this muscle is tight it pulls your shoulderblade towards the front of your arm... and will stretch your Rhomboids (which are connected to the spinous processes of your backbone, and the edge of your scapula)...thus causing pain!),  I loooooooooooooooooove subscap/rhomboid work... It really gives the shoulders a relief from that "stuck" feeling !! 

One I looooove to have worked is my levator scapula...

That one is the main muscle in shoulder elevation (lifting your shoulders towards your ears)... Thats my problem, I m working on it... I always have my shoulders shrugged up when Im sitting in a chair with arms, or a desk... And at the spa where I work the owners table SUUUCKS ...its this big glamorous  foot-petal controlled mechanical massage table, but my good old Upgraded Handmade Oakworks Nova is the shiiiiiiiiiiizzzz.... her table will not got low enough for me so I am forced to lift my shoulders whenever I am doing a massage on someone who is not "Flat" lol... it sucks, I wish I could bring My table in so bad...Its way more comfortable too! lol... Then I could put it low enough for me and do a REALmassage... I feel like I cant find my center when Im working there!... plus she doesnt realize that massage is not just something on her spa menu, It is my Career and Profession! 


I loooooooove those stretches tooo .. I have a feeling I know exactly the one she was doing... put your arm slightly bent so it rested on your lower back and then some nice stretching on the scapula!? either that or rest your arm at your side, you take a deeeeep breath as she holds your scapula at the farthest extent of the breath (hard to explain without showing ya!) and then as you exhale, she holds it there... your breath controls the stretch, as you exhale further the stretch is more intense

stop me now I could talk for hours about muscles and attachments and stuff.... Please please please if anyone ever wants to pick a brain... go for it


----------



## TessC (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't tempt me!   

The only massage I've ever had was part of the PT after wrecking my knee, so it wasn't fun at all. I don't blame the lady who was giving the massages at all, it's just that the whole PT process was unpleasant and that was part of it.

I'm currently working on a DIY PT sort of thing with the personal trainer at the gym we go to, he's actually been able to produce more results in 4 months than I've seen over the six years between the surgery and my first session with him.

 I've been thinking about trying massage as part of the process again, but I don't know how to even approach it. What should I let a prospective massage therapist know ahead of time? Would my MRI results be helpful or overkill to take in with me? I just don't know how to go about finding the right person on my own.  :shock:


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2009)

PM sent for more personalized advice! 

 8) 

Oh I dare you.... pick my brain! 

"Teach from learning and learn from teaching"


----------



## kittywings (Oct 17, 2009)

LOL, I always freak out masseurs/masseuses because my shoulder blades are so loose.  They can practically pull them off... they can EASILY fit their fists underneath.  I just tell them that I'm basically made of rubber.


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2009)

Thats good stuff!!!!


----------

